# Looking For Craftsman Router Crafter lathe or plans for making something similiar



## peds5 (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking to buy a sears Craftsman Router Crafter lathe
or looking for plans to make something similiar.


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

ShopNotes Magazine - Router Milling Machine Video - Video Online Extra


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

A book called "Router Magic" by Bill Hylton has a very good plan. I've got most of the metal parts collected and will begin construction in the next month or so.

Where the Shopnotes plan uses wooden gears, The Hylton plan calls for bicycle chains and sprockets.


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

eBay and Craigslist have the original ones listed occasionally. Recently saw a new in box one on CL for $258.00. They only cost $99.00 back when they were new, years ago. I was lucky and had mine given to me.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Original owners manual may come in handy at some point 72025250 CRAFTSMAN CRAFTSMAN ROUTER CRAFTER Manual | SearsPartsDirect


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

peds5 said:


> Looking to buy a sears Craftsman Router Crafter lathe
> or looking for plans to make something similiar.


Hi Gio. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

Where in the Great White North are you? I have one here in Southern Ontario that I could be talked out of.


----------



## peds5 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Brian. Thanks for response. I live in Saint Thomas ON, which is quite close to london. If you are interested to sell could you give me a price with a couple pictures and it's state and I'll get back to you. 

Thank you sincerely Giovanni.


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

I have one in Holland Michigan never used, I would part with but i don't know about going to Canada. Any problems with that?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

peds5 said:


> Hi Brian. Thanks for response. I live in Saint Thomas ON, which is quite close to london. If you are interested to sell could you give me a price with a couple pictures and it's state and I'll get back to you.
> 
> Thank you sincerely Giovanni.


Hi Giovanni. I'm in Windsor. Will try and get some picks in the next few days.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

BrianS said:


> Hi Giovanni. I'm in Windsor. Will try and get some picks in the next few days.


will used parts ship cheaper???


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If you want to go a little bigger, the Legacy Ornamental mills still show up used from time to time, and can be had for a fraction of their original price.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Stick486 said:


> will used parts ship cheaper???


No, the used ones cost more to ship, they being valuable antiques and all...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

peds5 said:


> Hi Brian. Thanks for response. I live in Saint Thomas ON, which is quite close to london. If you are interested to sell could you give me a price with a couple pictures and it's state and I'll get back to you.
> 
> Thank you sincerely Giovanni.


Sorry, got busy and forgot about the pics. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

BrianS said:


> No, the used ones cost more to ship, they being valuable antiques and all...


gift???


----------



## peds5 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Took a look at shop notes router lathe looks good but*

Whoever has seen the plans would there be more gears needed for different spacing types of spacing. Or is there any limitations to the design. Take a look at the pictures attached of the different setups.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

OK, sorry for the delay.. here are the pics.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Are there two different size spools for these things? The one I have, I can only get about 2/3rds travel out of the router up the lathe...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Are there two different size spools for these things? The one I have, I can only get about 2/3rds travel out of the router up the lathe...


Bill, I know very little about them. I bought this a while back and never got around to using it.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I just took a real quick look in the manual and I "think" there is a clamp on the carriage for the cable. If it's clamped in the wrong spot, then it might affect the length of travel.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Brian.. give the thing a trial run or two.... it really can produce some very unique turnings

I've farted around with the cable, respooling the spool, everything I can think of..just runout of cable....I think I recall reading that there is a 2nd, larger spool available, or used to be available, but nothing in my manual makes mention of it?? I dunno...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I just went out and looked at mine again. The clamp that holds the cable to the carriage(? the piece the router sits on?) If you move the carriage up or down the cable, will it not shorten the travel of said carriage? I dunno, only thing I can think of. 

I might try it... who knows? Going to have lots of time this year as plant will be down for 3 months starting mid February.


----------



## peds5 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey Brian Gio again. Pictures looks good. Machine looks brand new. How much would you be willing to sell it for in such good condition.


----------



## labric (Sep 11, 2004)

Gio

Just caught the title of this thread, so I haven't read thru all the comments, but there is a new Craftsman Router Crafter listed of Edmonton Kijiji site listed for $200.00

see kijiji.ca/v-tool-other/edmonton/spindal-maker/1044913409

Hope this helps.

Labric


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

There is a still sometimes active thread on Router Turning, started by dick in ia http:www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/32205-router-turning.html that describes construction of ultimately two different router turning apparati both related to the used to be Shopnotes, now Woodsmith plans.
http://www.woodsmithplans.com/plan/router-jig-milling-machine/


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Gio, check your messages... I sent you a PM on this.


----------



## jaguar1201 (Feb 4, 2015)

peds5 said:


> Looking to buy a sears Craftsman Router Crafter lathe
> or looking for plans to make something similiar.


HI Geo,
If you are still searching for a Sears router crafter there are several currently listed on e-Bay. Of the two model numbers ....250 and ...251, the 251 uses aluminum compnents in place of plastic and I believe it is more duarable. Make sure that the unit is complete with all the components, as used ones sometimes are being sold incomplete. Also, don't be alarmed if you need to modify (adjust) pieces to fit together. I have the ...251 model.


----------



## Cecarle (Jun 6, 2018)

Have a craftsman router for sale located in Nanaimo B.C


----------



## ruterionas (Jul 2, 2020)

Check out ebay, it varies between 250 to 290 bucks


----------



## jaguar1201 (Feb 4, 2015)

Gio,
I live in the USA near Akron, OH. I have a perfect -251 Sears router crafter setup that you seek, which is complete with both drive "headstocks" (the truncated cone style and the 3 prick pin style. My personal preference is for the 3 pin type because I can make longer length work pieces. I have several of the Sears 1hp routers that bolt right up to the mounting platform, router bits, all manuals, and advertising literature. If you are interested in purchasing the unit, let's talk, as I will be selling it soon. I will take photos of the equipment and also furniture that has spiral half spindles, I made on the equipment, if you are a serious shopper.
Enrico Caruso (Rick)


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Cecarle


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey, this one has a crank. Most of the time they are missing. I had to make mine.


----------

